# Warp 9 reliability



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Caps18 said:


> Since I have procrastinated for a few years on my project, it has given other people enough time to test the Warp 9 motor in their conversions I guess.
> 
> How have these motors held up over time? Is there any routine maintenance that needs to be done? Has anyone had problems with them? Have you ever had to buy replacement parts from NetGain?


Hey Caps,

A recent thread on the subject: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-maintenance-81382.html?highlight=maintenance 

I recall searching the EValbum on the subject and finding some examples of good longevity with the brushed DC motors in general. IIRC, some 40 and 50,000 mile happy campers 

major


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

*I just did some work on my ADC 9” motor and was considering replacing it with a warp 9. I liked the larger com and split brushes. After reading the following I decided to stick with the ADC.*
[1. All WarP Motors have comms that were tested to over 8,000 RPM, but that does not mean
they can be run at that speed indefinitely!
2. Most motor comms built now are composite. Steel comms were used in the past, but are now
made for custom orders and very expensive. Steel core comms are generally able to withstand
higher RPM speeds.
3. We like to recommend safe speed ranges from 1500- 2500 RPM, even though we know some of
our WarP Motors are peaked around 5,000 RPM for small intervals of time. When working
with a customer, please be sure to design gearing so that the customer gets the speed he wants,
but the motor will not be at a high RPM for long periods of time.
4. Lastly, utilize one of the many ways available to protect the motor from exceeding 8,000 RPM
and make sure it is installed and working properly. It just needs to work once to pay for itself,
save the motor and protect all the people around the vehicle! ] I have been spinning my motor at 4,000 rpm for years so when I read the 15 to 2500 rpm recommendation that made up my mind. I am not recommending any particular motor over another. I just decided to stay with what I know has been working for me. Here is a picture of one of the old brushes at 45,000 miles compared to a new one.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

dragonsgate said:


> 3. We like to recommend safe speed ranges from 1500- 2500 RPM, even though we know some of our WarP Motors are peaked around 5,000 RPM for small intervals of time. When working with a customer, please be sure to design gearing so that the customer gets the speed he wants, but the motor will not be at a high RPM for long periods of time.


FWIW, I specifically asked Netgain about this a year or so ago, and the response in an email from George was that it's a typo on the online document. He said the motors need 2500-3500rpm to cool themselves properly (not 1500-2500rpm), and to keep extended use below about 4000rpm.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

dladd said:


> FWIW, I specifically asked Netgain about this a year or so ago, and the response in an email from George was that it's a typo on the online document. He said the motors need 2500-3500rpm to cool themselves properly (not 1500-2500rpm), and to keep extended use below about 4000rpm.


 So how fast do you turn your motor and how many miles/hours do you have on it?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

dragonsgate said:


> So how fast do you turn your motor and how many miles/hours do you have on it?


I cruise the freeway at 36000rpm, and have my rev limiter set at 5000rpm. I never rev that high though since my voltage sag is 130v under heavy load, and the power falls off long before 5k. If I'm doing a hard acceleration run I find it's best to shift at right around 3500-3800 rpm. I've put a bit over 10k miles on my car, but I bought it used and I'm the third owner of this conversion. Don't know how many miles are on it. I do have a measurable voltage leak to chassis through the motor, fwiw. Common with higher miles I'm told.

I just posted to say that I too was concerned about that 1500-2500rpm comment (since I cruise well above that), and had asked the question to Netgain a while back.


----------

